# Bird Flu



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

My wife is afraid to eating snow geese, because she heard rumor about bird flu started to spread any birds in America.  I told her don't worry about bird flu unless if hunter report gf about snow or canada geese. They will let us know before we eat them. I believe hunters' wife concorned about bird flu if they bring meats and feed families. I feel concorned about cripple geese when someone shot them down and they doesn't know they get bird flu??? I did not see any report about snow geese's bird flu yet. Watch out bird flu....


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

well you could be the first to get bird flu from a snow goose or any bird you kill? :-? I know its scary but I have not heard much about it lately and good luck after dese snows! let me know how you do in the upcoming weeks :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> well you could be the first to get bird flu from a snow goose or any bird you kill? :-? :


 :lol: :lol: nay, let us see who first person get bird flu of waterfowl game?


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

apologies


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

cook them good they be fine.ill still eat them tell i find out more about it.. :sniper:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

take it easy TWEET


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

apologies


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

apologies


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Original Goosebuster said:


> :lol: :lol: nay, let us see who first person get bird flu of waterfowl game?


What? Try English![/quote]

I mean snow,canada geese and duck, I did not see any report from waterfowl about bird flu so I hope none of catch..Beside bear with my english am deaf guy, peace....


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I think that it is in the back of everybody's mind but I haven't heard any scary news as of yet. I read a bit about it in the past and there are different strains of the bird flu. Supposedly at that time the deadly strain to humans wasn't in the waterfowl. And also, in order to contract the birdflu, you'd have to have flu yourself and then your flu would have to transform into the deadly strain. so hopefully we're OK for now.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I dont think that we have to worry about it until next fall.They are moving from there N. American wintering grounds to the nesting grounds right now.With some species of waterfowl nesting in Siberia,They will be the carriers bringing it to N.America.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I think Mallard has it right....you wouldn't think that any birds in North America would have it now, but after the birds migrate to their breeding grounds (possibly in another continent) then they could bring it back in the fall.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I read that they DID have it (the bird flu). and this was back in the fall season for dark geese. it just wasn't the deadly strain yet, like I mentioned before but maybe the deadly flu will be in our birds soon like you say. we'll see!


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

This bird flu epidemic sounds awfully familiar to Y2K--overblown my .02


----------

